# DisneyWorld + Four Seasons Fractionals



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 1, 2007)

LUXURY RESORT AND GOLF COMMUNITY

Along the northeast border of Walt Disney World Resort, Disney plans to convert its Eagle Pines and Osprey Ridge golf courses into a luxury resort and golf community. The development will include a luxury hotel, 18-hole championship golf course, single- and multi-family vacation homes and fractional ownership vacation homes.

Disney entered into a letter of intent with Four Seasons Hotels and Resorts to bring these two complementary and respected brands together to anchor a new world-class family resort destination.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 1, 2007)

= Losing money proposition.

If I am buying a Four Season's Fractional, why would I want it to be in Orlando?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 1, 2007)

BocaBum99 said:


> = Losing money proposition.
> 
> If I am buying a Four Season's Fractional, why would I want it to be in Orlando?



Hahahaha...I see your point....perhaps it is to compete with the Ritz. 

I actually like the Orlando JW Marriott BETTER than the Ritz next door.

Here is the link for the full story

http://www.wdwpublicaffairs.com/Con...playItem=bc164b4b-348c-41c4-b3d4-2dd909e9adf5


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 1, 2007)

I think it would make more sense in Wailea, Maui.   Or, Palm Beach, FL.  Or, Aspen, CO.


----------



## seatrout (Mar 2, 2007)

Do you guys know the price for
the Four seasons in Costa Rica ?


----------

